# هندسة تكرير البترول



## احمد محمد النجعاوي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

هل لهندسة التكرير مستقبل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام هندسة الفلزات و الميتالورجي


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 سبتمبر 2006)

وده سؤال يا باشمهندس
المستقبل بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
قال تعالى " وماتدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وماتدري نفس بأي أرض تموت "


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

صدق الله العظيم..
يص يا هندسة .. لو عاوزين نتكلم بالواقع.
ده مجال ليه شغلو .... وده مجال ليه شغلو
ومفيش حاجة أحسن من التانية طالما انك بتشتغل وتنتج وتبدع فى شغلك ...
سلاااااااااااااااااام
أخوك: أيــــــــمن سعيد ..


----------



## قناعة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ادرس السوق 

شوف قدراتك وامكاناتك 

هل المستقبل هو صناعة بترول او غيرة ثم حدد هدفك من غير احد 

واستخر الله فهو المعين والرازق


----------



## petrolium_engineer (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشي يا ريفايننج بوي.....بس بيتهيألي ريفيننج مان احسن شوية ولا اية..؟اخوك احمد صبري


----------



## osama.u (29 مايو 2010)

ابحت عن كتاب في هندسة تكرير البترول مع جزيل الشكر


----------

